# Recent ViP DVR Software Releases a Cumulative Fiasco?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As some of you know, two of us, moman19 and I, are working with Echostar Engineering on the audio dropout issue. In PM exchanges the two of us have been discussing what's going on with our recordings and how there are problems we are both experiencing that seem greater than just the HD ABC and Fox dropouts.

Right now we both are having the feeling that things are going the wrong way even though "new features" are being added. As moman19 described it to me:


> Between the audio dropouts and occasional jerky video (this too occurred last evening and required a cold restart), my setup is starting to look more & more like Beta software rather than production-quality.
> 
> I cannot imagine how millions of others are not also calling in for tech support. Nothing in my setup is out of the ordinary.


 The thing is we both sent in our boxes with recordings containing bad audio to Engineering and got replacement boxes which have the same problem. We both really like the basics of the ViP DVR series. We both have ViP722's and he has a ViP622 while I have a ViP612. Our AV setups are completely different and we are in different parts of the country. And we both remember that before L4.49 it did not seem that these problems were so widespread if they existed at all. Nor did we see so many postings spread out on many threads describing what appear to be the same many problems.

Are there alot of you who watch alot of recorded programming, usually but not exclusively from local network channels, that are _*not*_ experiencing such intermittent problems as audio dropout, jerky video, freezes when starting a recording, "skip" difficulties, or other problems that might particularly be identified as having something to do with internal hard drive interaction with the rest of the ViP DVR system?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never had a problem. And no, I am not saying that just because I'm an employee. Then again, maybe I'm lucky, I've had signal loss maybe 4 times in 2 years, I've never had a peep of a problem out of my 722 or my 625, and my smart card upgrade went flawlessly. Both installs that I have had done were very well done, and both technicians were on time.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not having any of the problems you're describing on my 622. I have two complaints I'd like to see them fix, but if they don't I could live with them.
1, DishONLINE can not be played back on TV2.
2, In dual mode you can only stop on going recording from the one it was started on.
I had a 625 I used for 2 years before this and I will say it had no bugs to talk about. So far with 6.14 they fixed audio and any other problems I had. 
Now that I said something I may find something.:eek2:


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

You wouldn't believe the number of people that wait until the receiver is almost dead before they call to complain. I do installs for a local retailer and we always tell them to call the retailer so they don't have to wait for Dish to send someone. I can usually get there the same day or the next day at the latest. Sticompletely unwatchablell many people will wait months before they call ( unless the receiver is completely unwatchable ).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> As some of you know, two of us, moman19 and I, are working with Echostar Engineering on the audio dropout issue. In PM exchanges the two of us have been discussing what's going on with our recordings and how there are problems we are both experiencing that seem greater than just the HD ABC and Fox dropouts.
> 
> Right now we both are having the feeling that things are going the wrong way even though "new features" are being added. As moman19 described it to me: The thing is we both sent in our boxes with recordings containing bad audio to Engineering and got replacement boxes which have the same problem. We both really like the basics of the ViP DVR series. We both have ViP722's and he has a ViP622 while I have a ViP612. Our AV setups are completely different and we are in different parts of the country. And we both remember that before L4.49 it did not seem that these problems were so widespread if they existed at all. Nor did we see so many postings spread out on many threads describing what appear to be the same many problems.
> 
> Are there alot of you who watch alot of recorded programming, usually but not exclusively from local network channels, that are _*not*_ experiencing such intermittent problems as audio dropout, jerky video, freezes when starting a recording, "skip" difficulties, or other problems that might particularly be identified as having something to do with internal hard drive interaction with the rest of the ViP DVR system?


I have the jerky video and a black screen when starting some recordings. I have no idea what might be causing it and I would rather not go through the hassle of contacting Dish because it's just too frustrating as they keep apologizing "for any inconvenience this has caused" and keep on reading their script. I'm sure they have their hands together and bow when they say that just like in the old Charlie Chan movies. When it gets bad enough, I'll call. I can usually get out of the jerky video and a skip forward usually clears up the blank screen. I know I'm probably part of the problem here, but I really don't think Dish listens and these calls generally don't go anywhere. I don't believe them when they say they've never heard of this before and they'll submit some report to someone. They're main job is to get you off that phone as quickly as they can. That's where these J.D. Powers exceptional customer service awards come from. 
Rant /off/.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> I've never had a problem. And no, I am not saying that just because I'm an employee. Then again, maybe I'm lucky, I've had signal loss maybe 4 times in 2 years, I've never had a peep of a problem out of my 722 or my 625, and my smart card upgrade went flawlessly. Both installs that I have had done were very well done, and both technicians were on time.


The problems have nothing to do with installers, signal loss, etc. If you watch 722 recordings with alot of satellite fed local channels in HD and have not experienced any of these problems, that's good to know.

Now if someone could figure out what's different in your situation because moman19 and I are both experiencing it enough that our wives are saying essentially: "Why are you putting up with this."

"Because I like Dish hardware," seems like a pretty lame answer under the circumstances. We both have invested in completely different AV setups which weren't cheap.

Looking over your suggestions in other threads to people who have problems, I can say that (a) I relocated my two new receivers so that there are absolutely no cooling air flow problems and (b) I substantially upgraded the brand and quality of the UPS backup power supply supporting the new ViP's.

With regard to the latter, the ViP's would essentially be worthless to me if they can't work on backup power supplies. Despite the far-less-regulated PG&E's claims to the contrary, we have frequent significant voltage fluctuations and power outages.

With regard to usage of the ViP DVR's I do, particularly during prime time, record two satellite HD signals while watching a recorded HD program skipping commercials. But last weekend when I had company, the boxes simply recorded shows. I played back several of those shows last night while nothing was recording. The typical glitches were there.

What I'm wondering is if our post 2007 problems occur on 5% of the installed ViP DVR's or over 50% of the installed ViP DVR's. The former means a likely hardware issue somewhere between the wall power plug and the dish though its hard to figure why I didn't have this experience in 2007. The latter means a software problem which seems to be getting worse following the release of L4.49 though its hard to figure out why some don't have the problems.

Finally, it's not like I don't interact with Dish on the problems. But I've stopped complaining about everything but the audio dropout problem because as you'll see in posts too numerous to count, that problem makes many shows particularly on ABC and Fox impossible to watch in the San Francisco, Seattle, and St. Louis DMA's (and apparently a North Carolina DMA and maybe a few others). And it's obvious this problem does not occur in Denver as Engineering couldn't recreate it.

Hence, my question about *how many do not have these problems*.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ...
> Are there alot of you who watch alot of recorded programming, usually but not exclusively from local network channels, that are _*not*_ experiencing such intermittent problems as audio dropout, jerky video, freezes when starting a recording, "skip" difficulties, or other problems that might particularly be identified as having something to do with internal hard drive interaction with the rest of the ViP DVR system?


I do not experience any of those problems on either of our two 622's - one in Single Mode and one in Dual Mode.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> I do not experience any of those problems on either of our two 622's - one in Single Mode and one in Dual Mode.


Thanks.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Clearly, this issue of audio dropouts is limited to a few markets and further limited by only the local HD channels (via sat) in those markets. If the entire country experienced this, it probably would have been resolved many moons ago.

Nevertheless, it is VERY real and VERY irritating when syllables are constantly being dropped, forcing us to hit the BACK button or asking, "what did he just say???".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What surprises me is that I don't hear more people talking about audio dropouts on ESPNHD. I have it on my local ABC and FOX, but to a lesser degree on ESPNHD as well. While the locals issue could be contained to a few markets, ESPNHD should be a national problem since that is on 110 (except for the most recent Eastern Arc subscribers).


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

HDMe said:


> What surprises me is that I don't hear more people talking about audio dropouts on ESPNHD. I have it on my local ABC and FOX, but to a lesser degree on ESPNHD as well. While the locals issue could be contained to a few markets, ESPNHD should be a national problem since that is on 110 (except for the most recent Eastern Arc subscribers).


It could very well be there and probably is. I for one, don't spend much time watching that channel....Sorry.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

I have not personally heard audio drops on ESPN, although I do on my local Fox and ABC. I don't generally record anything on ESPN, however I do buffer MNF, but even so, haven't heard audio drops.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Are there alot of you who watch alot of recorded programming, usually but not exclusively from local network channels, that are _*not*_ experiencing such intermittent problems as audio dropout, jerky video, freezes when starting a recording, "skip" difficulties, or other problems that might particularly be identified as having something to do with internal hard drive interaction with the rest of the ViP DVR system?


:Raises hand: I've had *no* problems at all with the recent software updates. I had the audio dropout issue around when Cartoon Network HD went online. I don't remember back when that was fixed. I also had "skip difficulties" back in June. But the recent software updates have fixed that issue. I don't have HD locals, but I do record alot on a weekly basis taking full advantage of the dual tuners in the evening.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have the audio dropout problems on my HD locals but no jerky video. I do notice that skip forward/back can sometimes be more or less then it should be.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HDMe said:


> What surprises me is that I don't hear more people talking about audio dropouts on ESPNHD. I have it on my local ABC and FOX, but to a lesser degree on ESPNHD as well. While the locals issue could be contained to a few markets, ESPNHD should be a national problem since that is on 110 (except for the most recent Eastern Arc subscribers).


I watched a decent amount of ESPNHD and I have not see it on that channel either. Definitely a hit a miss in terms of catching the issues.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I watched a decent amount of ESPNHD and I have not see it on that channel either. Definitely a hit a miss in terms of catching the issues.


I'm beginning to think there is something weird happening that not only is channel-dependent but content as well.

I see skips semi-frequently on Around the Horn and PTI on ESPNHD... BUT usually only when the show comes back from commercial and not during the show or during the commercials.

On FOX, during the week on syndicated programming (and even Sarah Connor a couple of times) I get semi-frequent skips same as ESPN when first coming back after a commercial... BUT if I record Sunday night primetime like Simpsons or Family Guy the show is almost unwatchable because it skips during the entire show, except for commercial breaks oddly.

My ABC has a lot of skips, again not during commercials, but all throughout the program though not usually as bad as Sunday night FOX.

Interestingly, perhaps... ESPN is not really 5.1 but their Circle Surround pseudo-mixed-5.1... Similarly during syndicated programming I am not usually getting 5.1... but Sunday Primetime FOX or ABC primetime I'm getting 5.1 and that is when the sound skips the worst. Commercials often drop back to 2.0 sound.

So I'm beginning to think it could be some combination of whatever Dish does to the signal before uplinking + Original audio mix (more channels = more likely distortion).

Can't really prove anything though... and I do let Dish know whenever it is doing it but it is really hard to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been seeing the audio dropout problem for the last few weeks and it's driving me crazy!! It seems most noticeable on the HD Fox affiliate here in the Sacramento area, but I've also noticed it on other local HD channels. However, we just recorded an HD program off the antenna (CW network here does not have an HD Dish feed yet) and it was fine. This was quite a relief actually getting to watch a program with no dropouts!!

Another audio problem that's really bad is the loss of lip-sync. After watching a recorded program for a bit (or backing up a live program), the lip-sync gets completely out of whack - perhaps as much as one second off! Usually if I stop and then resume the program, it's fine for a while, but gets out again after skipping over a commercial break. This also started within the last month or so.

I'd complain (and have about the lip-sync), but it's just too frustrating trying to call in to the support droids. If dish had a number where someone reasonable would be willing to listen to the problem and convince me that the call actually helps, I'd be happy to complain. But having to go through all the crap with the typical support line is just too painful.

-- Andy


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> If dish had a number where someone reasonable would be willing to listen to the problem and convince me that the call actually helps, I'd be happy to complain. But having to go through all the crap with the typical support line is just too painful.


The reason companies don't have a special line for people with unusual or more advanced problems is because that number would get out, and then everyone would call into it and it would just turn into another regular trouble-shooting line. Which is why you have to call in to the regular line and escalate through to the higher level technicians or have a report submitted to engineering. Unfortunately there is just no good way around that. One thing that you can do is go to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/contact_us/email/index.asp, choose technical support from the dropdown, and submit the form. Once the e-mail that sends comes in, the agent who gets it can respond to it if they have the knowledge needed, or take more time than an agent on the phone can really do and research the issue or further, or pose the problem to someone farther up the line if need be. Yes, I know it can be kind of a pain to go through all the steps, but there's really no good solution to bypass the initial steps, because "everyone" wants to talk to the more experienced agent, even when its an issue a newer one could take care of.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't generally had audio dropout problems with my 622. However, watching the Red Sox vs A's game last night on TNT (they carried a short part of the game) I experienced very frequent dropouts, but only during commercials. The difficulty with something like this is that you can't tell if it's E*'s uplink, the 622, or the content provider. I'm guessing this was TNT's problem, but that's just a guess.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I watch a lot of recorded programming. I do not have problems with audio drops or jerkey video on either my 622 or 722.


----------



## OkieDave (Oct 6, 2008)

I have the audio problems with the Oklahoma City ABC and Fox satellite feeds.

I think that a lot of people have this problem, but don't realize it. I checked for the problem using every output option on my VIP622: HDMI, SPDIF (Optical digital ) in both Dolby Digital and PCM formats, Analog (RCA Jacks), and RF. They all have the dropout problem, but it is much more noticeable and irritating with HDMI. The HDMI dropouts often last for several seconds, while the dropouts on the other connections are very short duration, just about unnoticable. You almost have to already know there is a problem before you notice it on anything but HDMI.

I haven't checked for the dropouts on ESPN, but I suspect they're there. I also came across a show recorded prior to the "Turbo Upgrade" that now has audio problems. It's an episode of Soundstage, recorded 11-8-07 from RAVE, channel 9470. The software version on my VIP622 was L447 at that time. This show now has these same audio problems, but it played perfectly prior to the "Upgrade."

Has anyone else encountered recordings made before the "Turbo Upgrade" with these problems?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

No problems here with audio drops - we're amongst the lucky ones that haven't ever had them. We have seen the pixellation go up, mostly on Encore HD - several movies we've recorded from there have been unwatchable but we'll dvr a later showing and it will be fine so I think the problem is more with the streaming on Encore HD than anything else. Have seen occasional video drops (black screen while audio plays on).

The trick play (skip forward, skip back, fast forward, rewind) is another aggravating story altogether. It's something that has been repeatedly fixed, then broken, fixed again, then broken again. Now it's been broken for probably the last three software downloads and it's worse than ever. I tried using the skip back last night on something recorded from Chiller. Hit it three times and it jumped back 15 minutes. Really getting tired of seeing this broken every time they come out with software that has some great new feature and then it takes several software downloads to make it work again only to have it broken on the next software download! Last year, they managed to fix it in time for football but not this year.

Sigh, rant over.
:soapbox:


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I watch approx 89 hours (according to my recording schedule) of recorded content every 2 weeks. I have seen and heard glitches in both audio and video (HDMI video and optical Audio for my setup) but for the most part it hasn't been a big deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jkramer5 said:


> I watch approx 89 hours (according to my recording schedule) of recorded content every 2 weeks. I have seen and heard glitches in both audio and video (HDMI video and optical Audio for my setup) but for the most part it hasn't been a big deal.


Well, you're recording schedule sounds like mine.

From your previous posts, I can tell you have a 622. Where in are you in Northern California, in the San Francisco DMA or Sacramento DMA? I have not had anyone in the Bay Area who watches alot of recorded KTVU 2 Fox and KGO 7 ABC in hidef through a 622 or 722 say they haven't had enough audio dropout on something that it was almost unwatchable, and most say it is so frequent that some programs are unrecordable in HD.

Also, "for the most part it hasn't been a big deal" implies that at least once it was significant whatever the "it" was. Would you mind elaborating some?

Any additional information would help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I tend to classify things as watchable vs unwatchable. If I was archiving for "permanent" keeping then I'd care more about even small problems... but when the skips are just a second and only right after a commercial break... then I can watch and enjoy those shows still. However, when it is doing it for an entire half-hour show like Simpsons then it becomes unenjoyable and unwatchable and those are the ones I complain most about.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

OkieDave said:


> I have the audio problems with the Oklahoma City ABC and Fox satellite feeds.
> 
> ..........I also came across a show recorded prior to the "Turbo Upgrade" that now has audio problems. It's an episode of Soundstage, recorded 11-8-07 from RAVE, channel 9470. The software version on my VIP622 was L447 at that time. This show now has these same audio problems, but it played perfectly prior to the "Upgrade."
> 
> Has anyone else encountered recordings made before the "Turbo Upgrade" with these problems?


Welcome to the club, OkieDave. I feel your pain and experience EXACTLY the same issues. RAVE's Soundstage shows are some of the prized possesions I have stored on my EHD. They were recorded around Release 4.49 and many are now completely unwatchable due to the dropouts. Prior to the new software, they played fine. I'm hoping that when this current issue is ultimately resolved, the recordings will return to normal. Hang in there.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Hah, I see I'm not the only one hanging onto those old Rave Soundstage recordings. Makes me remember how good the quality of the VOOM channels used to be.

I haven't tried playing one recently, I think I will and see if I get dropouts.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a 622 and a 722, and before about 4-5 weeks ago, I had never noticed an audio dropout. Now, however, they occur frequently on local channels (Dallas, TX DMA). 

The only problem I had previously with these boxes is the low and often unwatchable content from the 129 satellite. Everything on 110 and 119 comes in just fine.

I ONLY watch previously recorded content, my video feed is via HDMI through a Yamaha receiver, and my audio drop is via optical to the Yamaha.

Also, I added EHD one week ago, so my audio dropouts pre-dated EHD.

Thanks to those of you who have donated your boxes to Echostar to assist in their analysis. I did get an email back from the quality department stating that they were examining the problem via some customer-supplied examples.


----------



## rohdem (Oct 6, 2008)

I also have the replay button problem and it is very, very aggravating!! I click to go back 8 seconds (or whatever it is) and it will often send me back to the beginning of the recording. I believe it has happened going forward also (30 sec forward), but doesn't happen as often.


----------



## like2dish (Oct 7, 2008)

I just added a posting about data dumps and noticed this question about potential issues with the internal harddrive. Anyway...here's some possibly related info.

We have a ViP 722.
Skip, fast forward, rewind...all of these do weird things for us. One small skip can send you way to the beginning or end of a show.:nono2: 
We came home this weekend to find our internal drive wiped nearly clean. Only three tv shows left from what had been an equivalent of 45 hours of HD quality data. 
DISH is at a loss for explaining what might have happened. DVR seems to check out OK with them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Connect the 722 to Internet and send all logs to Dish from Diag menu.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Connect the 722 to Internet and send all logs to Dish from Diag menu.


Cool. Any info on how that works exactly? What do they get in the way of logs?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do not send your logs to Dish unless Dish requested that you do so!! This has been mentioned before but I cannot re-iterate enough. Logs without personal experience and information surrounding an event are of minimal use and I am sure they are deleted if there is no one actually looking for them coming. 

One more time.. Only send your receiver logs to Dish when requested. Dish does not need a lot of unrequested logs landing on their door stop and most likely they would just get tossed into the bin bucket. 

As for what is in them? Having had experienced in past trouble shooting embedded hardware issues, my guess is there is various pieces of info that may or may not help in troubleshooting a problem. Sometimes you got lucky and there is enough left of the corpse to root cause the issue. Other times it was so messed up that you could even tell what went where.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok. Thanks Ron. But I will keep this in mind for a potential protest movement.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just remember ... if you interfere with DISH's operations it does not help get the problem solved. It may feel good to "strike back" in some sort of "revenge" ... but it would not help fix the actual problem and could even get in the way of DISH getting information from a customer or tester from which they requested information.

If DISH asks you to send logs great! Do so following their instructions explicitly. If DISH does not ask please leave their bandwidth open for requested logs. Denial of service isn't a good thing.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

And remember each receiver has unique hardware and smartcard numbers. You can be sure those are part of the data sent in the logs. If you became a problem for them with uploaded logs you can personally be identified from the uploaded data. They know who you are and where you live!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee. The '60's really are dead.


----------



## Bill_K (Mar 29, 2006)

phrelin said:


> As some of you know, two of us, moman19 and I, are working with Echostar Engineering on the audio dropout issue. In PM exchanges the two of us have been discussing what's going on with our recordings and how there are problems we are both experiencing that seem greater than just the HD ABC and Fox dropouts.
> 
> Right now we both are having the feeling that things are going the wrong way even though "new features" are being added. As moman19 described it to me: The thing is we both sent in our boxes with recordings containing bad audio to Engineering and got replacement boxes which have the same problem. We both really like the basics of the ViP DVR series. We both have ViP722's and he has a ViP622 while I have a ViP612. Our AV setups are completely different and we are in different parts of the country. And we both remember that before L4.49 it did not seem that these problems were so widespread if they existed at all. Nor did we see so many postings spread out on many threads describing what appear to be the same many problems.
> 
> Are there alot of you who watch alot of recorded programming, usually but not exclusively from local network channels, that are _*not*_ experiencing such intermittent problems as audio dropout, jerky video, freezes when starting a recording, "skip" difficulties, or other problems that might particularly be identified as having something to do with internal hard drive interaction with the rest of the ViP DVR system?


I am in the San Francisco DMA and regularly have audio drop outs, jerky video, and macro blocking on HD channels. I have also encountered one recording of the Leno program last week with no audio for the entire show! I have to agree with the original poster that 'things' are getting worse. In fact, I have been a Dish subscriber for more than 12 years and never experienced as many problems as I encounter today.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Do not send your logs to Dish unless Dish requested that you do so!! This has been mentioned before but I cannot re-iterate enough. Logs without personal experience and information surrounding an event are of minimal use and I am sure they are deleted if there is no one actually looking for them coming.
> 
> One more time.. Only send your receiver logs to Dish when requested. Dish does not need a lot of unrequested logs landing on their door stop and most likely they would just get tossed into the bin bucket.
> 
> As for what is in them? Having had experienced in past trouble shooting embedded hardware issues, my guess is there is various pieces of info that may or may not help in troubleshooting a problem. Sometimes you got lucky and there is enough left of the corpse to root cause the issue. Other times it was so messed up that you could even tell what went where.


The last time I sent Dish log files, they sent me a USB flash drive and it recorded the information and I sent it back to Dish. They paid for shipping, of course. Unsolicited log files, I'm sure, are a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You probably is not aware, but your DVR sending a lot of info EACH week.

Now think for while - ALL DVRs connected to phone and/or Internet sending logs each week.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

IfI was to call Echostar over the last 8 years for the myriad of audio and video problems, it would be a complete waste of my time.
I have had the 6000, 921 and now 622.

I have learned that the techs just cannot seem to find a solution or do not want to find a solution.
Face it, we are a very small minority with high end home theaters. We notice every audio dropout and video anomaly while most people do not.

I have learned to live with the inferior quality of Dish Network. 
However my daughter wonders how I can put up with all the audio and video problems she has witnessed over the years.

It is a lost cause people. Accept it or move on because you will never see a solution from Echostar.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> You probably is not aware, but your DVR sending a lot of info EACH week.
> 
> Now think for while - ALL DVRs connected to phone and/or Internet sending logs each week.


I probably is aware. When Tech Support wanted Log Data, they sent me a USB drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps you missed - *each week each DVR/IRD sending logs if it connected to phone line ot Internet*.
Regardless of your mood or wishes !

PS. Will be interesting to know how you force DVR to write those logs to USB drive. I suggest you used same menu what everyone could see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you missed - *each week each DVR/IRD sending logs if it connected to phone line ot Internet*.
> Regardless of your mood or wishes !


The most salient point being that DISH requests those logs via phone line or Internet. They are not sent to DISH unsolicited.


> PS. Will be interesting to know how you force DVR to write those logs to USB drive. I suggest you used same menu what everyone could see.


Obviously DISH hasn't asked you for logs via USB or you would know. (When I did it I just plug in the thumb drive and it took care of itself.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And you didn't had a courage and didn't read the drive before and after ?

"The most salient point being that DISH requests those logs via phone line or Internet." - nope, the your DVR is sending logs *unsolicited *each week. No requests from Dish. Nada. Nicht.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you missed - *each week each DVR/IRD sending logs if it connected to phone line ot Internet*.
> Regardless of your mood or wishes !
> 
> PS. Will be interesting to know how you force DVR to write those logs to USB drive. I suggest you used same menu what everyone could see.


I suggest you don't know what you're talking about, broken English not withstanding. I plugged in the USB drive and the system reset then wrote to the USB drive then reset again. I mailed the USB drive back to Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> And you didn't had a courage and didn't read the drive before and after ?


I'm not a hacker ...


> "The most salient point being that DISH requests those logs via phone line or Internet." - nope, the your DVR is sending logs *unsolicited *each week. No requests from Dish. Nada. Nicht.


*Who told the receiver to send the logs each* (alleged) *week?* That's the solicitation. DISH has set what gets sent and when. The regular status/log transfers are not user generated spam of DISH Network's servers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nobody told them - it's hardcoded in FW. Once for while. I wouldn't call it *solicitation*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH doesn't know that they designed and coded their own receivers to report in and what they report?
Yeah, right.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*Moderation warning*

Ok.. We have wondered off topic here and I think the point of Dish Logs has been covered sufficiently.

Given the location of this thread, its topic, and the no bash rule of this forum we are keeping a close watch on this thread so if you want to participate please do so in a constructive manner and remember you are in a No Bash zone.

Thanks...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry that this seems to have gotten focused on the logs.

I'm posting this in the three threads related to the audio problem. I have been hearing some slight audio dropout in channels other than ABC and Fox locals. Nothing real obvious, but it was there. Tonight on NCIS (recorded from the San Francisco local CBS local KPIX 5) there was a significant dropout during the previews for next week which I could "skip" back on and have dropout again but in different spots.

Sigh.... Yes, I reported it to Echostar Engineering.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Sorry that this seems to have gotten focused on the logs.
> 
> I'm posting this in the three threads related to the audio problem. I have been hearing some slight audio dropout in channels other than ABC and Fox locals. Nothing real obvious, but it was there. Tonight on NCIS (recorded from the San Francisco local CBS local KPIX 5) there was a significant dropout during the previews for next week which I could "skip" back on and have dropout again but in different spots.
> 
> Sigh.... Yes, I reported it to Echostar Engineering.


Ditto. I am suddenly noticing dropouts on the local CBS affiliate. This is news because in the past, such drops were only obvious on Fox and ABC in my home.

Could they be possibly swapping things around to see if anything changes????


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Given the recent off topic posting and the fact that this one seems to be getting similar posts to the Audio thread causing some fracturing, I am going to close this thread. Please continue to post your Audio issues in the audio sticky thread.


----------

